# Scroll saw issues.



## Shane72 (Jan 19, 2020)

I been using an old sears scroll saw with the separate motor and belt. I bought a new 16" craftsman for 50 bucks at at flea market. It is brand spanking new. I couldn't get a blade in it. Pinned blades pop right out and I tried the set screw and it would then break the blade when cranked up?

I took the blade holders out and noticed something. The lower holder has a ridge of metal across the slot where the blade goes? All I can find says the holders are the same on top and bottom but mine aren't. Maybe these pics will explain it better. Gonna grind it out and try it and then replace tm if need be. Just wonder if anyone else has seen this? Thanks…..shane


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

Shane;
I see it's been a while since you posted this, I have a couple of ideas, if you're still having issues let me know. My first thought is to replace the blade holders, there are aftermarket ones that will do a better job.

Chris


----------

